# What hydration pack do you use?



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm thinking about using a hydration pack instead of my saddle mounted bottle holder for gravel but a little worried about it interfering with cooling when riding in hot weather (like mid 90's) on all day rides. I've looked at a few including Camelbak Chase and Mule as well as Orange Mud Endurance Pack online but nothing hands on. Curious what folks use that have hydration packs and if they've used them in higher temperatures for longer rides and comments on comfort etc.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Srode said:


> I'm thinking about using a hydration pack instead of my saddle mounted bottle holder for gravel but a little worried about it* interfering with cooling when riding in hot weather* (like mid 90's) on all day rides. I've looked at a few including Camelbak Chase and Mule as well as Orange Mud Endurance Pack online but nothing hands on. Curious what folks use that have hydration packs and if they've used them in higher temperatures for longer rides and comments on comfort etc.


This is precisely why I don't like anything on my back while I'm riding.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

It doesn't get hot till its over 105, I use camel back last gravel ride and ran out of water. HTFU!

Some have some channels for air under the unit, but I don't have one.


----------

